# Spanish as a second language for adults



## ioso (Jan 30, 2011)

I am looking for a high tech Spanish language school where I could study Spanish for 3-6 months. As well as highly capable instructors this school should have a language lab where cd's, dvd's etc could be played and my voice recorded for playback...
As I am 61 yrs young I would not be so interested in residing with a family but then again if it would help my Spanish I just might do so. All opinions, experiences and any other feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,

ioso


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

ioso said:


> I am looking for a high tech Spanish language school where I could study Spanish for 3-6 months. As well as highly capable instructors this school should have a language lab where cd's, dvd's etc could be played and my voice recorded for playback...
> As I am 61 yrs young I would not be so interested in residing with a family but then again if it would help my Spanish I just might do so. All opinions, experiences and any other feedback would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Not heard of anything quite like that but there are endless options from residential courses to hourly 1-2-1 all over spain. I didnt do classes, dated a Spaniard instead and made friends with lots of Spanish people... for schools though I would pick up your local international press and see whats on offer!


----------



## ioso (Jan 30, 2011)

steve_in_spain said:


> Not heard of anything quite like that but there are endless options from residential courses to hourly 1-2-1 all over spain. I didnt do classes, dated a Spaniard instead and made friends with lots of Spanish people... for schools though I would pick up your local international press and see whats on offer!


thanks steve... yes, I think your way is the best but I'm a little long in the tooth... so a good SSL school will be a good start for me!


----------

